# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  تنظيم وقت طالب العلم

## دعوة إلى الله

: استشكل علي العلم؛ فتارة أقرأ فقهاً وتارة عقيدة، وتارة أحفظ، فإنني مشتت الفكر فلم أستطع أن أحفظ كما كنت سابقاً، فأرجو من فضيلتكم النصح مع إرشادي لبعض كتب كي أعتكف عليها، ليس فقط لفهمها، ولكن لحفظها، وجزاكم الله خيراً؟

الجواب: أما الاستشكال فهذا لا يقع إلا من حريص على الوقت، وأن يقع الإنسان في الاستشكال فهذا علامة من علامات بدايات الفهم، وكثير من الطلبة يبدأ متحمساً وبعد أن يقرأ مجموعة من الكتب يبدأ يستشكل المسائل، وهذا الاستشكال ينبغي أن يدفعه إلى الأمام، وما ينبغي أن يصيبه إحباط بسببه ذلك. أن أول علامات الفهم استشكال المسائل، 
ورحم الله الشافعي، فإنه كان يقول: كلما تعلمت مسألة ازداد علمي بمقدار جهلي، 
فأكثر الناس علماً هم أكثرهم هضماً لأنفسهم، ولذا قالوا: العلم ثلاثة أشبار من دخل الشبر الأول منه تكبر، ومن دخل الشبر الثاني منه تواضع، ومن دخل الشبر الثالث منه علم أنه لا يعلم شيئاً، فمآل العلم أن يعلم الإنسان أنه يعلم شيئاً فينظر إلى نفسه ويعرف حقيقة نفسه الأمارة بالسوء.


وطالب العلم ينبغي أن يحرص على وقته، وكان عمر يقول: (تفقهوا قبل أن تسودوا) أي احرصوا على الفقه قبل أن تصبحوا أصحاب سيادة، وكان سفيان يقول: (طالب العلم إن تزوج ركب البحر، فإن جاءه الولد انكسر به المركب) فإن كان طالب العلم شاباً صحيحاً ليس ذا عيال ولا مسؤولية ولا مهنة، وإنما هو في طور الطلب، فهذا بإمكانه أن يبني نفسه بنفسه، وأن يتقدم، وينبغي أن يكون التقدم سريعاً وتكون القراءة والتحصيل كثيراً، وهذا يحتاج إلى همة.

وقد ألف الإمام الصنعاني رسالة بديعة سماها: "إرشاد النقاد إلى تيسير الاجتهاد" قرر فيها أن الاجتهاد في عصره أيسر بآلاف المرات من الاجتهاد في العصور الأول، لأن العصور الأول كان الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يتحصل على الكتب، ولا أن يضبطها وكانت الكتابة قليلة، والآن الكتب كثيرة، والفهارس موجودة، لكن العلة اليوم في الهمة، وما أيسر الطلب وما أكثر العلم، لذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: {من أشراط الساعة ظهور القلم}، ومع استخدام القلم فإن من أشراط الساعة أن يرفع العلم ويلقى الجهل.

وياليت كثيراً من الناس لا يحسنون القراءة والكتابة، حتى يعرفون الحرص على حلق العلم، فكثير من الناس لا يجلسون في حلق العلم بسبب أنهم يعرفون القراءة والكتابة، فيقول أنا أقرأ، لكنه لا يجلس ولا يقرأ ولا يتعلم ويبقى جاهلاً ويستخدم القلم، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.


ونصيحتي لطالب العلم أن يكون كالشجرة التي ينبغي إن نبتت أن تكون وارفة الظلال شديدة قوية، يجلس حولها ويتفيأ في ظلها عدد كبير، وألا يكون كالبقلة فينشغل بمسائل طنانة ومسائل موسمية، من غير ملكة ولا يكون فقيه نفس، ولا يتأصل ولا ينشغل بمسائل الباعث لانشغال بها غالباً الرئاسة والتقدم وأن يكون له وجود في المجالس، فالنبتة التي تزرع بسرعة كالبقل وغيره تنبت خلال أيام، لكن لا يتفيأ أحد في ظلها.

واليوم الناس بحاجة إلى من يغرس نفسه في باطن التربة، وأن يطول عليه الأمد والزمن، بحيث إن خرج يكون شجرة وارفة الظلال، يتفيأ الناس في ظلها، من حرارة الشبهات والشهوات الموجودة في المجتمعات بحيث يقع النفع والبركة بهذا الطالب.

وطالب العلم يستخدم المثل الذي يذكر على وجه الذم، لكن هو يحوره ويستخدمه على وجه المدح، وهو ((فرق تسد)) فهذا مثل سيء يقصد فرق بين الأمم تسد، لكن طالب العلم يستخدمه استخداماً شرعياً صحيحاً، فيقول: أفرق المسائل وأفرق العلوم حتى أسود، فينشغل بالمهم فالأهم، وينشغل بداية في بعض العلوم حتى ترسخ قدمه فيها، ثم ينتقل إلى علوم أخر.

ويصعب على طالب العلم أن ينشغل على وجه الحذق والإتقان ومعرفة العلوم على التفصيل في جميع أنواع العلوم فلا بد أن يفرق بين هذه العلوم فيبدأ مثلاً بالتوحيد والتفسير، ثم بعدها مثلاً يبدأ باللغة والأصول، وبعدها بالفقه وعلم المصطلح، وهكذا، يفرق بين العلوم حتى ترسخ قدمه فيها.

وينبغي لطالب العلم على أن يتقن العلوم على المتون المعتبرة عند أهل العلم، فتضبط أي علم على متن معتبر عند العلماء.

أما بالنسبة للحفظ فالذي أنصح به أنه أولى ما يتوجه إليه الحفظ كتاب الله، ثم أحاديث الأحكام مثل عمدة الأحكام أو بلوغ المرام فإن يسر الله لهذا الطالب أن يبقى مستمراً في الطلب حتى يجلس ليدرس ويقع الانتفاع به، فإنه سيسأل عن الأحكام الشرعية وجل الأحكام الشرعية مركبة على أحاديث الأحكام، فهو بحاجة إلى أن يحفظها ويستحضرها، وحفظ النصوص التي فيها العصمة مقدم على حفظ كلام البشر.

وطلبة العلم متفاوتون في الحفظ ووجدت بالتجربة ومن خلال المقابلة مع مجموعة من الأعلام والعلماء في هذا الزمان أن من رزقه الله حفظاً فتحقيقه قليل، ومن رزقه الله تحقيقاً فحفظه قليل، وقل من يجمع بين الأمرين، وهذا دلالة على نقصان الإنسان، وعلى أن التفرد إنما يكون لله عز وجل في الكمال.

ولا بد لطالب العلم أن يكون في محفوظه شيء من نصوص الوحي، وأيضاً مما يستملح من الآثار ومن أقوال السلف، ومن الأشعار ومن الحكم والأمثال والقصص فهذه أمور حسنة، وهي بمثابة الملح، لكن لا ينشغل بها، فطالب العلم ما ينبغي أن يكون قصاصاً، لكن لا بد أن تكون له مشاركة في أن يمس مشاعر الناس وأن يحفظ شيئاً مما يحتاجه الناس في الوعظ وغيره، هذه نصيحتي للسائل والله الموفق...


الشيخ مشهور حسن آل سلمان

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو ممدوح

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

